# Skirts, PFD's and Bear Creek @ ~1300 cfs



## catfishbates (Sep 12, 2012)

Check out wildwassers eldo xt skirt. Rubber rand with a fiberglass implosion bar. Armortex reinforcements and taped seams for dryness


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

You can get great info on these items too at CKS, check here

Immersion Research

Colorado's first and biggest IR Dealer, with real live people that paddle that can help you.

And of course the first Stohlquist dealer in the US, enjoy

http://www.coloradokayak.com/Brands/Stohlquist/#!Stohlquist


----------

